# Another few questions...



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

#1: Is this trap alright for a cat? http://cattaxi.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/trap.jpg 


#2: Can I put the kitty on raw? Or should I just stick to canned?

#3 This kitty will be put into a large quarentine room for a few weeks before being intro'd to my dog &cat. What should I put in the room?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's the perfect trap! I've used that one before.

I don't have an answer to the "raw" question, you could post something in our raw section.

The room should have a scratching post, a couple of boxes so she has hiding places, but not hiding places she can get stuck under. I learned that one the hard way. My girls have never liked traditional cat beds. They actually pulled a comforter out of a plastic bag I had it stored in. Some safe toys would be great. 

Here are a couple good articles:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... getakitten
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... yournewcat


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!! I will post #2 in the raw area.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nibbler, if I were you, I'd give the kitten a good quality canned food. This is in accordance with my vet's opinion.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I will start the little guy out on canned, but I plan to transition him onto raw later on.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have that trap and it works very well. There is a different one I want to get, called a TruCatch, but my Hav-a-Hart works fine and I cannot justify purchasing another trap just because I like it better than the H-a-H trap. Our county animal control uses the TC traps. I like the TruCatch because of their simple and fail-proof design, there are fewer areas for the trap to fail or malfunction.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I havent been on in awhile so I dont know the background of the cat your trying to catch. I wouldnt hesitate to feed your new cat raw. One of my friends who is one of the foremost expert in raw in this country, Micky Voisard, feeds strictly raw to her dogs and cats. Even the ones she rescues. She has fabulous results. If I were home more and had the $$ Id put my cats on raw.

Vets are usually not savvy when it comes to diet. The subject isnt deeply dealt with in vet school. Its more a matter of conviction or what ever food they are pushing in their practise is what Ive encountered.

When you quarentien your new cat have a place for it to hide. Like a box turned upside down with a door in it to get into. Id have a scratching post, toys, cat tree if possible. the comforter sounds great too that Marie mentioned. I havent found a cat that didnt love snuggling in a comforter! Some cats like heights so if you have a place for it to climb to to survey the area is always nice. Depending on the size of the room. If your putting them in a bathroom obviously the cat tree is out!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

No, no. It will be in the second largest bedroom of the house. It is fairly large. I will make a cat bed for him out of some old blankets( I love to sew!) A nice home made cat house(hidey house) & a few things to scratch/climb on.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

nibbler said:


> ...will be in the second largest bedroom of the house.


Is the kitty a true feral or a stray/abandoned companion pet? If the kitty is feral, I would try to eliminate access to under the bed or other large furniture. I always like to have access in case of an emergency and having access helps during taming and socialization. ... _you don't want to traumatize the cat during the t/s process, the cat needs to have established personal-space, but you do need to push the issue at times to help the kitty learn and get positive socialization results_ ... and you can't do that if the cat can escape and/or avoid all of your efforts.
Best of luck with the kitty!
h =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good point Heidi. Ive heard of some of our members put the box springs on the floor so they couldnt hide out under there and not have access to the cat. 

The beauty of a box turned upside down with a door for them to hide in and feel safe is you can lift it off of them if you need to get them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> The beauty of a box turned upside down with a door for them to hide in and feel safe is you can lift it off of them if you need to get them.


 :lol: I did that with Malibu's litter by placing the hood part of a new litterbox on top of a bathmat.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, it's not an elevated bed it's on another mattress type thingy. 


I won't let the little guy in the closet either. :lol: 


This little guy isn't full on feral, sometimes he will walk up to you. sometimes He doesn't, but I'm almost certain he was someones pet.


----------

